# CLones without rooting hormone



## JahmiN (Mar 12, 2005)

I would think why would it not be possible to clone my plants without Rootone since i dont have eny...would it matter? it mite root faster with the hormone but why not with just water? clip, and stick into soil and water under floros....with humidity dome.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 12, 2005)

i dont use any root hormone, and have just as good results as i did last year when i was using root hormone.  dip you razor in alcohol and wash you hands before you mess with cuttings.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 12, 2005)

actually, come to think of it, i have better luck without the hormones.


----------



## JahmiN (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks for the advice, so a nice smooth angel slice with razor. ill just make a little hole and dip cutting into water and place it.
thanks 

thats basically it?


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 14, 2005)

thats pretty much it.  you can take several cuts and try lots of way to figure out whats works best in you situation.  i think sterilization of the blade is important.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 14, 2005)

try to suspent you clone cutting above a source of bubbling water, and dont keep the cut directly in the water.  the splashing of bubbles should be enuf moisture to keep the plant alive till roots can develop.  what are you rooting them in?


----------



## JaHmiN B (Mar 20, 2005)

i took 15 cuttings and 14 have rooted now and taking off, just been misting them every day or so, just used plastic cups with holes for drainage and good potting soil, kept the soil moist. And.. did get better percent this time with them surviving without root hormone.and rooted faster. under 40w floro 3800 lumens x 2= 7600 lumens, use fluro till they get around 6 - 8 inch then throw outside for budding. would you suggest switching the light to 12/12 ir let them get some vegg.....


thanks


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 21, 2005)

depends on how big you want em to get.  they will tripple in size when you switch to 12/12, so if you let them veg to a foot then you will end up with 3ft tall plants.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 28, 2005)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> depends on how big you want em to get.  they will tripple in size when you switch to 12/12, so if you let them veg to a foot then you will end up with 3ft tall plants.



Depends what strain it is. I hear the K2 I'm doing wont stretch much if at all.


----------



## notthecops (Mar 28, 2005)

Plants will grow healthier if you give them at least a week or two in veg. It gives them time to build up an 'immune' system, and helps with overall growth.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

Is it a rule of thumb, though, that the longer they veg, the more buds they will produce?


----------



## automatic (Mar 28, 2005)

why yes it is goldie!!! and hey BTW how ya doin!!! lol


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

Auto! Oh, it is wonderful to see you here - kick yer shoes off, post an intro, and stay with us!


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

Wooo hoo!  The gang has made it!!!  
Ya Goldie, the longer you vegm the more it'll produce, due to the fact that the plant gets bigger!


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

And the indica/sativa strain also is a factor, right?


----------



## automatic (Mar 29, 2005)

I dunno if the strain has as much to do with it...I think more or less it's just how much light you give the sucker and how big you let it get before switching to flower.....
auto-


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh, okay. I thought that sativas as a rule needed to veg longer than indicas - but then what do I know? lol


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 29, 2005)

sativa's will flower longer than indica's...


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

the bagseed IV have been growing always has a 50/50 phenotype and somtimes a couple looked mixed its weird


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey, as long as it works for you...


----------



## automatic (Mar 29, 2005)

no, sativas do not need to veg longer. Generally sativas will flower much longer and will do most of their growing in flower. So you actually need to veg less than you would with an indica.


----------



## automatic (Mar 29, 2005)

no, sativas do not need to veg longer. Generally sativas will flower much longer and will do most of their growing in flower. So you actually need to veg less than you would with an indica.
peas,
auto-


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

AHA - I knew that! LOL Thanks, Auto.


----------

